# Looking for a cockapoo North West



## RUTTYSOOTY (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi All. 
I am looking for a cockapoo puppy for September time this year. I have 3 kids and after all my research I feel that a cockapoo is the right choice for us.

It's a minefield out there with pups, I have a list of questions to ask to whichever breeders I decide to go with.

Does anyone from the North West (I am Wirral based) know of any good breeders out there. 
Someone has contacted me re a litter she is due to have, they will be F2b thou as it's getting bred from an F1b to a poodle. My concern is the coat and will it be more poodle!

Any help would be great. Thank you 
Angela


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So its an F1b bred back to a poodle. I'm presuming the F1b was back crossed with a poodle too. If so then genetically you've got 87.5% poodle and 12.5 % cocker , an F1bb. I hope this helps x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I was wondering about the F2b bit myself, that's cockapoo X cockapoo isn't it. So yes by Karen's amazing algebra it probably will be very poodley then.


----------



## RUTTYSOOTY (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks guys that what I thought.


----------

